
We should treat algorithms like prescription drugs - acoravos
https://qz.com/1540594/treating-algorithms-like-prescription-drugs-could-reduce-ai-bias/
======
xkcd-sucks
Something that's a huge fucking hassle and a hugely inflated monetary cost, so
you get them from India with Bitcoin?

